# Newby - problem booting Android on Touchpad - Help!



## techymechy (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm trying to load Android on my WebOS Touchpad. I followed the instructions listed on this web page:

http://michaelkizer....P-Touchpad.aspx

I followed the video closely and got the penguins to run, etc. When I pushed the home button after I highlighted "Boot Clockwork Mod" with the loudness rocker, I got the following screen "CWM-based Recovery v5.0.2.6". See the attached files. I tried to attach a video, but there is no way to get it under 300Kb. What do I need to do to have this device boot into Android?

I have used the following zip folders:

cm-9-20121230-Nightly-tenderloin
gapps-jb-20121212-signed
moboot_0.3.5
update-cwm_terderloin-1012
ACMEInstaller2

I am not a CS guy nor a computer engineer. Can you folks please help me fix my tablet?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## techymechy (Jan 1, 2013)

Question: Can I just start over from the beginning of the process? I looked at my screens carefully, and I don't have the "boot CyanogenMod" on the first boot screen. Can I just redo all of the steps and see if it works correctly this time? I was trying to reboot with "boot ClockworkMod" option highlighted. I don't know what I did wrong :-(

Please reply and thanks,

Dave


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

The files must begin with update- or they won't be installed properly. You should also be using the ACMEInstaller3. You have the wrong gapps for your Rom and your CWM version is out of date. Have a look at the updated guide in this thread, it will covers installing all versions and has more up to date versions of most files.

This thread has lots of useful info and downloads:
http://rootzwiki.com...updated-123112/

Download this CM9 cminstall folder, boot to webOS add it to the device:
http://www2.zippysha...24799/file.html

Download these files and guide:
http://www11.zippysh...88057/file.html

-Add the files to your Palm, Inc folder.
-Uninstall CM9
-install CM9
-Boot CM9
-Enjoy CM9


----------



## techymechy (Jan 1, 2013)

WOW!!!! That was EASY! Thank you so much for your help. Now, I have to figure out how to get daily updates and get connected to my Google account.

Thanks again!

Dave


----------

